# Trying to figure out of I could have a thyroid problem



## flipper1723 (Sep 24, 2014)

I have a lot of symptoms, weight gain, dry skin, hair loss, anxiety, shaky hands... list goes on. 
The issue I am having is my test results. My Dr doesn't think it is my thyroid. My T4 free is 1.06. TSH 1.74, T3 2.7.

Anyone think these are in a normal range? Need some advise please.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Please post the ranges for each of those tests, it's hard to tell anything without those.


----------



## flipper1723 (Sep 24, 2014)

T4: 0.82-1.77 Tsh: .0450- 4.5. T3: 2-4.4


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

And the other tests listed would be a very very good idea.

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

I would say you do have a thyroid situation as the T3 is very low. T3 is bound, unbound and rT3 (reverse) hormone so I am going to urge you to get a FREE T3 test.

Info above

Welcome to the board!


----------



## flipper1723 (Sep 24, 2014)

My Dr called today and said it looks like I have Hashimoto's. But since my TSH normal there will be no treatment. I am so lost. I don't know what the other test results are yet.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

On what basis did s/he dx you with Hashi's? Were antibodies tests run?


----------



## flipper1723 (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes antibodies yes were run. I have to wait another two weeks to get another blood test. This will be my 3rd. I don't know what tests to ask for. She wants to do an ultra sound.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ultra-sound is good and please check the list I provided for you in a previous post of SUGGESTED TESTS!

Let us know when the ultra-sound is set up and when you get other results we would like you to share them w/us if you like.


----------



## flipper1723 (Sep 24, 2014)

New results. T4 free 1.26 (.82- 1.77)
Tsh 1.510 ( .45 -4.500)
T3 Free 3.0 (2.0-4.4)
TPO ab. 165 (0-34)
Thyroglobulin ab 2.9 (0.0-0.9)

I have no clue what this all means


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The TPO and TgAB, particularly, mean you do have a thyroid issue. Probably an autoimmune disease. You'll want an ultrasound.


----------

